# مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق



## coptic hero (10 مارس 2007)

*اخترق الجبناء المسلمين منتدى طريق الحق 
المذعورين الخائفين الذين يحاولون ان يحجبوا ضوء الحق 
ظنا منهم انهم قد يوقفوا ايمان 
الاف المسلمين الذين عرفوا زيف ديانتهم الجوفاء من خلال مواقعنا المسيحية
وقرروا بأرادتهم الكامله ان يتبعوا ملك الملوك 
سيدنا يسوع المسيح 
وحقيقة سيظل هؤلاء المغيبين الذين يحاولون ان يحموا ديانتهم بالسيف 
والقتل تمثلا بنبيهم ورجالة 
ولن اقول لكم الا كلمه واحده وهى
 ربنا قادر ان يرحمكم من تهوركم 
وهو الوحيد القادر على رفع الغشاوة من اعينكم لتروا طريق الحق​*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

نعم 
اليس هذا يثبث انهم خائفون من مواقعنا المسيحية ؟
اليس هذا يثبث ان الاسلام دين ضعيف ؟
اليس هذا يثبث انهم يهربون ؟
اليس هذا يثبث ان الاسلام ليس دين العزة ؟
اليس هذا يثبث ان المسيحية اقوى من الاسلام ؟
اليس هذا يثبث انهم تعوزهم الادلة والبراهين والبينات على صدق دينهم ؟

سنعيد بناء مواقع كثيرة غيره
لن تستطيعوا ان تحجبوا نور المسيحية


----------



## bebosho (10 مارس 2007)

*هذا هو كل اللى يقدرو عليه  
و كنت اتمنى ان لا تضع هذا الموضوع 
حتى لا يشمت فينا من له يد فى ذلك*

اسفى للى حصل يا كوبتيك هيرو


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

الألباني

وانتم اين قوتكم ؟
لماذا لا تردون على ما يقال ؟
ام انه تعوزكم الادلة والبراهين والبينات على صدق دينكم ؟
الذي يهرب هو الاسلام
والمسيحية قوية جدا اقوى من اي عقيدة اخرى بدليل ان المسيحية مهاجمة حتى على الانترنت


----------



## moon20 (10 مارس 2007)

> عرفوا زيف ديانتهم الجوفاء من خلال مواقعنا المسيحية



اخوى انت لا تعرف الدين الاسلامى حتى تتحدث عنه وتقول انه دين زائف واذا كان ذائف فما ردك على الاعجاز العلمى به الذى يثبته علماء الغرب المسيحيين يوما بعد اخر ...

وان هذا الموقع الذى تم اختراقه انا لا اعلم من هم مخترقيه ولكن انا اعلم الموقع نفسه واعلم انه تهجم على المسلمين وكان هذا رد المسلمين عليهم وهو خير الردود فنحن ادرى بديننا ليس انتم وانتم ادرى بدينكم ليس نحن وتدخلكم فى ديننا واتهامكم اياه بانه زائف مرفوض ولا تنتظر منا العفو حين تسبوا نبينا ورسولنا وحين تسبوا ديننا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

لا تتجرأوا يا مسلمين وتقولوا ان الاسلام دين الله 
لان الله لا يهرب


----------



## moka-moka (10 مارس 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> *اخترق الجبناء المسلمين منتدى طريق الحق
> المذعورين الخائفين الذين يحاولون ان يحجبوا ضوء الحق
> ظنا منهم انهم قد يوقفوا ايمان
> الاف المسلمين الذين عرفوا زيف ديانتهم الجوفاء من خلال مواقعنا المسيحية
> ...




يابني انت مقتنع بالي انت بتقوله ده؟؟
آلاف المسلمين ايه الي هايسبوا دين الحق ويدخلوا النصرانية
يابني فوقوا بقى
كل الحكاية اننا كمسلمين لا نقبل ان امثالكم يسبوا النبي
لايمكن نشوف سب النبي ادمنا ونفضل ساكتين

وعقبال كل مواقعكم ماتخترق 
قول آمين


----------



## joy06 (10 مارس 2007)

هم حقا حبناء ... 
ولا تهتز اخ كوبتك هيرو فهذا يدل فقط على خوفهم من منتداك.
يبدو ان منتداك نجح ان يرعبهم لهذه الدرجة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

moon20



> انا اعلم الموقع نفسه واعلم انه تهجم على المسلمين وكان هذا رد المسلمين عليهم



انت تتكلم كأن الاسلام ضحية ؟
منذ متى والاسلام مهاجم ؟
الاسلام هو الذي غزا البلاد واحتقر باقي الاديان وكفّر كل من هو غير مسلم ووضعه في درجة اقل من المسلم وارغمه على دفع الجزية

وانتم باي حق تكفروننا وتقولون عنا كفار ؟
وباي حق تتهموننا بالشرك ؟
وباي حق تهينوننا كل يوم في صلاتكم وتقولون عنا المغضوب عليهم والضالين ؟
وباي حق محمد يلعن اليهود والنصارى ؟
وباي حق تقولون عن الكتاب المقدس محرف ؟
وباي حق تتدخلون في عقائدنا وتهاجمون عقيدتنا المسيحية ؟
انتم الذين بدأتم هذه الهجمة منذ بدأ الاسلام 
اولا احترموا انتم غيركم عندئد يحق لكم ان تطلبوا الاحترام


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

سنبني الآف المواقع مثل طريق الحق
لن تستطيعوا ان تحجبوا نور المسيحية


----------



## coptic hero (10 مارس 2007)

moon20 قال:


> اخوى انت لا تعرف الدين الاسلامى حتى تتحدث عنه وتقول انه دين زائف واذا كان ذائف فما ردك على الاعجاز العلمى به الذى يثبته علماء الغرب المسيحيين يوما بعد اخر ...
> 
> وان هذا الموقع الذى تم اختراقه انا لا اعلم من هم مخترقيه ولكن انا اعلم الموقع نفسه واعلم انه تهجم على المسلمين وكان هذا رد المسلمين عليهم وهو خير الردود فنحن ادرى بديننا ليس انتم وانتم ادرى بدينكم ليس نحن وتدخلكم فى ديننا واتهامكم اياه بانه زائف مرفوض ولا تنتظر منا العفو حين تسبوا نبينا ورسولنا وحين تسبوا ديننا



مهما فعلتم ودمرتم مثل تعاليم نبيكم سافك الدماء سنظل كما نحن نكشف لكل العالم ما هو الآسلام دين النجاسة والقتل والتخلف ومحاولة تلفيق الآيات لتوافق ما تسمونه الاعجاز العلمى وسنظل على وضعنا وسنحارب الشيطان نبيكم ولكن ليس بالقتل والسيف ولكن بالعقل والآقناع وسيزيد عدد المسلمين الذين سيفيقوا من جهلهم الاف الآضعاف والموقع سيعمل خلال دقائق بنعمة المسيح


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

هذا يثبث ان الاسلام دين ضعيف


----------



## moon20 (10 مارس 2007)

انت تريد التحدث عن التاريخ سوف ارد عليك بادلة


> الاسلام هو الذي غزا البلاد واحتقر باقي الاديان وكفّر كل من هو غير مسلم ووضعه في درجة اقل من المسلم وارغمه على دفع الجزية



اولا :كانت جميع البلاد التى فتحها المسلمون مجرد مستعمرات رومانية وفارسية فرضوا الضرائب على اهل البلاد من كل الطبقات ومن لا يستطيع الدفع يقتل او يعاقب بالسجن بينما المسلمون قد استردوا الاراضى العربية وفرضوا الجزية على من لا يعتنق الاسلام وعفى من لايستطيع دفع الجزية وعفا النساء والاطفال والعميان عنها بل ومن كان لا يستطيع دفع الجزية كان له كراتب ياخذه من المسلمون والجزية يدفعها الغير مسلم وهى نفس مقدار الزكاة التى يدفعها المسلم  وان هذه الجزية او الزكاة كانت كضرائب تاخذها الدولة من الاغنياء وتعطيها للفقراء اليس هو بذلك رحيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

عندما فتح الاندلس التى كانت مستعمرة ونشر بها الاسلام والعلوم الاسلامية التى كانت البوابة الاوروبية للتقدم والتحضر هل نشر بينهم الرعب واذا كان نشر الاسلام الرعب فى اى دولة فتحت فلتثبت لى ذلك



> وانتم باي حق تكفروننا وتقولون عنا كفار ؟



الايمان بدينكم جزء من الايمان بديننا ووجب علينا الايمان بالمسيحية القرآن 114 سورة وهناك سورة اسمها " مريم " تقص قصة السيدة العذراء مريم وهذا خير رد على سؤالك



> وباي حق تتهموننا بالشرك ؟


انتم تعبدون الله ومن يعبد الله لا يشرك به وانتم لا تشركون به ومن يتهمكم بالشرك فهو المخطئ وها يعبر عن رايه هو وليس راى الاسلام



> وباي حق تهينوننا كل يوم في صلاتكم وتقولون عنا المغضوب عليهم والضالين ؟



مخطئ من قال هذا المغضوب عليهم والضاليين هم الكفار والمشركين وليس انتم او اليهود نحن لا نهينكم فى ديننا وكفايا قول وجود سورة مريم فى ديننا التى عظمت منها و احطت من منّ اتهمها بالزنا



> وباي حق محمد يلعن اليهود والنصارى ؟



رسولى لم يلعنكم  وكذب من قال هذا واذا كان قال هذا فلتثبت وترينى الدليل على ذلك ولكنه لعن افعال اليهود من ارهاب للناس ولم يلعن اليهود بدينهم ولم يلعن المسيحيين اطلاقاً



> وباي حق تقولون عن الكتاب المقدس محرف ؟



انت ادرى بدينك لست انا



> وباي حق تتدخلون في عقائدنا وتهاجمون عقيدتنا المسيحية ؟



وباى حق تتدخلون فى عقائدنا وتشككون فى نبوة محمد "ص" وتشككون فى ديننا اجبنى وانتظر ردك ؟؟؟؟



> انتم الذين بدأتم هذه الهجمة منذ بدأ الاسلام
> اولا احترموا انتم غيركم عندئد يحق لكم ان تطلبوا الاحترام



عندما تهاجمون ديننا وجب علينا الرد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة " صدق الله العظيم ،، و نحن ندافع عن ديننا لا نهاجمكم  الا عندما تهاجمونا ولا تنتظر منا العفو حين تخطئوا فى اعظم خلق الله " محمد " صلى الله عليه وسلم والسلام حسن الختام والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

mena372



> يهرب ايه يا ابنى هو فين الهروب ده..



هروبكم من مواقعنا وتلجئون لاختراق مواقعنا دليل على ضعف دينكم وان دينكم ضعيف




> انتم في مواقعكم بتهاجموا المسلمين



انتم تهاجمون عقيدتنا 1400 سنة
الاسلام في وضع هجوم على باقي العقائد



> لكم دينكم وليا دين..
> 
> مالكم بالاسلام..



وانتم مالكم بالعقيدة المسيحية ؟
لماذا يوجد آيات واحاديث قي كتبكم تهيننا ؟
من اعطاكم الحق لتهاجموا عقائد الآخرين ؟


----------



## coptic hero (10 مارس 2007)

moon20 قال:


> عندما فتح الاندلس التى كانت مستعمرة ونشر بها الاسلام والعلوم الاسلامية التى كانت البوابة الاوروبية للتقدم والتحضر هل نشر بينهم الرعب واذا كان نشر الاسلام الرعب فى اى دولة فتحت فلتثبت لى ذلك



ارجع يا مغيب الوعى لكتب التاريخ الحقيقية لتعرف ظلم الآسلام وهدمه لكل انواع الحضارات حتى مكتبة الآسكندرية لم تسلم من جهلهم 




moon20 قال:


> عندما فتح الاندلس التى كانت مستعمرة ونشر بها الاسلام والعلوم الاسلامية التى كانت البوابة الاوروبية للتقدم والتحضر هل نشر بينهم الرعب واذا كان نشر الاسلام الرعب فى اى دولة فتحت فلتثبت لى ذلك



لماذا اذا بلادكم متخلفه طالما انتم اصل الحضارة ولا هى لما تقدمت اسبانيا تمسحتم فى تقدمها لا تضحكوا على نفسكم بكلام عبيط


----------



## moon20 (10 مارس 2007)

> الآيات لتوافق ما تسمونه الاعجاز العلمى



القران موجود منذ 1400 سنة ولم يتغير منه حرف حتى اليوم " انّ انزلنا الذكر وان له لحافظون "

ودور براحتك فى المصاحف وكذب من قال اننا حرفنا فى ديننا ولم نغير حرف و اقرا القرآن ولتعلم انه من عند الله ولم يتغير حرف فيه منذ ان نزل واذا غير المسلمون حرف واحد فقط من القرآن فانا مسيحى

انا مسلم عن اقتناع  لا عن وراثة الاعجاز العلمى موجود ولتقرأه قبل ان تجيبنى افضل لك


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

moon20



> فرضوا الجزية على من لا يعتنق الاسلام



تاريخ الاسلام كله شريعة غاب وسرقة 

المسلمين احتلوا مصر القبطية
اين الشرف في هذا ؟



> عندما فتح الاندلس التى كانت مستعمرة ونشر بها الاسلام والعلوم الاسلامية التى كانت البوابة الاوروبية للتقدم والتحضر هل نشر بينهم الرعب واذا كان نشر الاسلام الرعب فى اى دولة فتحت فلتثبت لى ذلك



يكفي مصر القبطية



> وهذا خير رد على سؤالك



رد غير مقنع



> انتم تعبدون الله ومن يعبد الله لا يشرك به وانتم لا تشركون به ومن يتهمكم بالشرك فهو المخطئ وها يعبر عن رايه هو وليس راى الاسلام



يبدو انك لا تعرف دينك



> مخطئ من قال هذا المغضوب عليهم والضاليين هم الكفار والمشركين وليس انتم او اليهود نحن لا نهينكم فى ديننا وكفايا قول وجود سورة مريم فى ديننا التى عظمت منها و احطت من منّ اتهمها بالزنا



القرآن قليل الادب يذكر فرج السيدة مريم
قلة ادب



> رسولى لم يلعنكم وكذب من قال هذا واذا كان قال هذا فلتثبت وترينى الدليل على ذلك ولكنه لعن افعال اليهود من ارهاب للناس ولم يلعن اليهود بدينهم ولم يلعن المسيحيين اطلاقاً



‏لعنة الله على ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏والنصارى ‏
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3195&doc=0




> وباى حق تتدخلون فى عقائدنا وتشككون فى نبوة محمد "ص" وتشككون فى ديننا اجبنى وانتظر ردك ؟؟؟؟



انتم الذين بدأتم تهاجموا المسيحية منذ بدأ الاسلام وانتم تهاجمون العقيدة المسيحية في ايمانها بالسيد المسيح



> عندما تهاجمون ديننا وجب علينا الرد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة " صدق الله العظيم ،، و نحن ندافع عن ديننا لا نهاجمكم الا عندما تهاجمونا ولا تنتظر منا العفو حين تخطئوا فى اعظم خلق الله " محمد " صلى الله عليه وسلم والسلام حسن الختام والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



انتم الذين بدأتم تهاجمون عقيدتنا وتنكرون الوهية السيد المسيح
نحن ببساطة نرد عليكم
اذا انتم بموضع 1400 سنة من الهجوم على العقيدة المسيحية


----------



## moon20 (10 مارس 2007)

coptic hero 



> ارجع يا مغيب الوعى لكتب التاريخ الحقيقية لتعرف ظلم الآسلام وهدمه لكل انواع الحضارات حتى مكتبة الآسكندرية لم تسلم من جهلهم



لقد درست التاريخ جيدا ولتذهب انت للتاريخ الاسلامى وتقرأة قبل اى اتهام توجهه

هاجم بادلة ووقائع لا بكلام 



> لماذا اذا بلادكم متخلفه طالما انتم اصل الحضارة ولا هى لما تقدمت اسبانيا تمسحتم فى تقدمها لا تضحكوا على نفسكم بكلام عبيط


بلادى متخلفة من ظلم الحروب والاستعمارات التى مرت عليها من الاوروبيين ......

 الا تعلم ابن الهيثم والخوارزمى وابن الهيثم ؟؟

علماء مسلمين هم الذين بدأوا العلم واوصلوه للاوروبيين  وهم اكملوا المسيرة وعندما جائوا لمحاربتنا اول ما اهدموه التعليم حتى نظل متخلفيين


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

الألباني



> لا نريد قلة أدب و قلة أحترام



قلة الادب اذا كانت موجودة في مواضيعنا في المنتديات المسيحية فهي من كتبك 
لا تتعتب على القارئ بل تعتب على الكتاب


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

الألباني

لا يهم كم واحد موجود في المنتدى ولكن المهم محتوى المنتدى يحوي مواضيع يبدو عجز الاسلام على الرد عليها فلذلك لجئوا للحيلة الرخيصة وهي اختراق الموقع, ان اثبث شيئ فهذا يثبث ان الاسلام دين ضعيف قائم على الكذب


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

الألباني

لا تتهرب من الكلام
كل الاختراقات للمواقع المسيحية تثبث ان الاسلام دين ضعيف


----------



## TURBO-POWER (10 مارس 2007)

مش مهم هيروح محمد  مننا فين وراه وراه 
ونفضح هذا الدجال هو والصحابه قصدي العصابه 
افلاس المسلمين 
تدمير المنتدى يدل على الانتصار لانه يدل على عجز المسلمين للدفاع عن نبيهم وقرانهم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

الألباني

كل المهم انك انت وباقي المسلمين تفهموا ان اختراق المواقع المسيحية يدل على ان الاسلام دين ضعيف ودين قائم على حجب نور الحقيقة التي هي المواقع المسيحية ليبث الكذب وليبقى دين الاسلام دين الكذب


----------



## moon20 (10 مارس 2007)

THE GALILEAN


> تاريخ الاسلام كله شريعة غاب وسرقة



لماذا لم تكمل ردى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذا هو ردى على تلك الكلمة 

اولا :كانت جميع البلاد التى فتحها المسلمون مجرد مستعمرات رومانية وفارسية فرضوا الضرائب على اهل البلاد من كل الطبقات ومن لا يستطيع الدفع يقتل او يعاقب بالسجن بينما المسلمون قد استردوا الاراضى العربية وفرضوا الجزية على من لا يعتنق الاسلام وعفى من لايستطيع دفع الجزية وعفا النساء والاطفال والعميان عنها بل ومن كان لا يستطيع دفع الجزية كان له كراتب ياخذه من المسلمون والجزية يدفعها الغير مسلم وهى نفس مقدار الزكاة التى يدفعها المسلم وان هذه الجزية او الزكاة كانت كضرائب تاخذها الدولة من الاغنياء وتعطيها للفقراء اليس هو بذلك رحيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

عندما فتح الاندلس التى كانت مستعمرة ونشر بها الاسلام والعلوم الاسلامية التى كانت البوابة الاوروبية للتقدم والتحضر هل نشر بينهم الرعب واذا كان نشر الاسلام الرعب فى اى دولة فتحت فلتثبت لى ذلك



> يكفي مصر القبطية



لا يهم مصر ارضى وارضك



> رد غير مقنع



الا يقنعك وجود سورة كاملة فى القرآن تعظم من السيدة العذراء مريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!



> يبدو انك لا تعرف دينك



اذا كنت انا لا اعرف دينى فهل انت تعرفه ؟؟؟؟؟



> القرآن قليل الادب يذكر فرج السيدة مريم
> قلة ادب



لا يحق لك ان تسب دينى انت لا تسب كتاب مدرسى او قصة اطفال
القرآن ذكرها بكامل الاحترام والادب ولم يذكرها بقلة ادب وارنى الاية التى تضايقك لافسرها لك

واذا كان قليل الادب اذا فالعلم قليل الادب ايضاً .....



> ‏لعنة الله على ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏والنصارى ‏
> http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/D...num=3195&doc=0



لا تأخذ العلم بالدين الاسلامى من الشبكة ولكن خذه من العلماء المسلمين فما ادرانى ان هذا الموقع مسيحى او يهودى او ملحد يشوه من صورة الاسلام ........



> انتم الذين بدأتم تهاجموا المسيحية منذ بدأ الاسلام وانتم تهاجمون العقيدة المسيحية في ايمانها بالسيد المسيح



اذا كنا نهاجم المسيح فى ديننا فما تفسيرك لوجود سورة مريم فى القرآن ما تفسيرك بايماننا بالدين المسيحى اكررها الايمان بالمسيحية جزء من الايمان بالاسلام فالله واحد ارسل ثلاثة اديان لنا " الاسلام والمسيحية واليهودية " وانا ا}من بهذه الاديان ولا اؤمن بغيرها ولم يحدث ان هاجم الرسول دينكم ابدا ابدااااا



> انتم الذين بدأتم تهاجمون عقيدتنا وتنكرون الوهية السيد المسيح
> نحن ببساطة نرد عليكم
> اذا انتم بموضع 1400 سنة من الهجوم على العقيدة المسيحية



لم نهاجمكم سوى للدفاع عن ديننا ليس الا


----------



## TURBO-POWER (10 مارس 2007)

الألباني قال:


> الحبايب كلهم هنا
> أنسر
> وتربو
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
> :t33: :t33: :t33:


قصدك الي ماسحين بكرامة محمد الارض هنا 
نعم احنا هنا فطريق الحق والمنتدى الكنيسه واحد


----------



## moon20 (10 مارس 2007)

الاسلام ليس دين ضعيف نحن اخترقنا الموقع لانكم استهزئتم بديننا وبارك الله فى من اخترقه وليخترق كل موقع مسئ للاسلام


----------



## My Rock (10 مارس 2007)

يا احبة مش اول و لا اخر محاولة و الاسباب معروفة...

لكن رجاءا لا تقلبوا من الموضوع الى موضوع حوار

الالباني قم ايقاف عضويتك لمدة شهر, لان اي شخص يرحب بالاختراق هذا سأطرده من المنتدى

أتمنى ان الاحبة ماخذين نسخة احتياطية من المنتدى حتى يتم ارجاعه بدون اي خسائر...
سلام و نعمة


----------



## moon20 (10 مارس 2007)

My Rock 
الـزعـــيـــــــم 

انت شخص متفاهم نحن كمسلمون لا نعترض على دينكم لانكم تؤمنون بالله ولكن نعترض على الاهانات الموجهه لنا وهذا حقنا


----------



## moon20 (10 مارس 2007)

اخوى المسلمين لم يغزوا مصر بل حرروها من الرومانيين والفارسيين والاحتلال ونشروا العدل بها اقرا التاريخ المصرى فى العهد الاسلامى ثم تحدث معى


----------



## My Rock (10 مارس 2007)

moon20 قال:


> My Rock
> الـزعـــيـــــــم
> 
> انت شخص متفاهم نحن كمسلمون لا نعترض على دينكم لانكم تؤمنون بالله ولكن نعترض على الاهانات الموجهه لنا وهذا حقنا


 
غيرتك على ايمانك حق بل البعض يعتبره واجب و لا اغالطك في هذا
من حقك ان تعترض و ترد و ان تنفعل و ان تغضب, لكن لا يحق لك ان تسكت الطرف الاخر, فلكل شخص رأيه.. كل شخص يقول رأيه بدون تجريح او تقليل او تنقيص بالاخر...


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

moon20



> لا يهم مصر ارضى وارضك



مصر قبطية والمسلمين غزوا مصر



> لا تأخذ العلم بالدين الاسلامى من الشبكة ولكن خذه من العلماء المسلمين فما ادرانى ان هذا الموقع مسيحى او يهودى او ملحد يشوه من صورة الاسلام ........



الموقع اسلامي راسلهم او اسال عنه في المنتديات الاسلامية



> اذا كنا نهاجم المسيح فى ديننا فما تفسيرك لوجود سورة مريم فى القرآن



هذا لا ينفي انكم تهاجمون عقيدتنا المسيحية



> لم نهاجمكم سوى للدفاع عن ديننا ليس الا



الاسلام هاجم العقيدة المسيحية
كيف تقول دفاع ؟
هل قيام المسلمين بغزو مصر القبطية تعتبره دفاع ؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

على كل حال لن نجعل الموضوع حواري
ولكن يكفي ان اقول ان اختراق المواقع المسيحية يثبث ان الاسلام دين ضعيف امام موقع مسيحي


----------



## My Rock (10 مارس 2007)

moon20 قال:


> الاسلام ليس دين ضعيف نحن اخترقنا الموقع لانكم استهزئتم بديننا وبارك الله فى من اخترقه وليخترق كل موقع مسئ للاسلام


 
حذرتكم, اي واحد حيأيد الاختراق اطرده (باين المسلمين حيتطردوا اليوم كلهم)

تم طردك لمدة شهر


----------



## My Rock (10 مارس 2007)

moka-moka قال:


> :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:
> معلش معلش بتحصل في أحسن العائلات
> :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


 
و انت الاخر, الحق بجماعتك البقية
تم طردك لمدة شهر ايضا

في حد ثاني جلده يحكه؟


----------



## ahmadix (10 مارس 2007)

moka-moka قال:


> يابني انت مقتنع بالي انت بتقوله ده؟؟
> آلاف المسلمين ايه الي هايسبوا دين الحق ويدخلوا النصرانية
> يابني فوقوا بقى
> كل الحكاية اننا كمسلمين لا نقبل ان امثالكم يسبوا النبي
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

وأزيد على كلامك لو ان أي أحد من الرسل والانبياء تم سبه فلن نحتمل هذا ولن نسكت


واحب ان اوجه رسالة لصاحب الموضوع ... نحن لا نخاف من مواجهتكم فدينكم محرف وديننا واضح وفيه الحجج الواضحة ...

الشمس لا تحجب بغربال يا شاطر


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

ahmadix



> نحن لا نخاف من مواجهتكم فدينكم محرف وديننا واضح وفيه الحجج الواضحة



اذا لماذا لا تردون على ما يقال ؟
لماذا تخترقون المواقع المسيحية بدلا من ان تردوا على ما يقال ما دمت تقول "لا نخاف من مواجهتكم" ؟
ام ان كلامك كله خيالي ؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

mena372



> ووجب عليكم احترامه لانه من عند الله



عندما تحترموا عقائد المسيحيين عندها يحق لكم ان تطلبوا الاحترام



> واذا كنت على قد التحاور



اذا كنتم انتم على قد التحاور فردوا على ما يقال اذا ولا تخترقوا مواقاعنا المسيحية


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

mena372



> عندما رد المسلمون عليكم اوقفتوا عضويتهم



هم لم يردوا هم ايدوا فكرة اختراق مواقعنا المسيحية فبالتالي المشرف العام طردهم
وهذا ليس تحاور
انا اقصد ردوا على ما يقال عن الاسلام اذا كنتم قد الحوار
ولا تخترقوا مواقعنا المسيحية لان هذا يدل على ان الاسلام دين ضعيف


----------



## ahmadix (10 مارس 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> ahmadix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا الي شايفو في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي ردود وحجج

لكنها لا تعمى الابصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور


----------



## mena372 (10 مارس 2007)

ام ماهم بيوقفوا العضويات خوووف 
الحقيقة بتخوفهم..
عارفين انهم على خطأومع ذلك بيجادلوا.
الجدال عندهم هوايه.
طيب ابقوا جادلوا فحجاه صح.
خلو بالكم من موقعكم لانه في فخطر..
انا مش بهدد ولا بندد بس هيلاقي نفس المصير الاسووود


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

وهكذا الاثنان ahmadix و mena372 لم يردوا على ما انا سالته


----------



## mena372 (10 مارس 2007)

اخوى هما ايدوا اختراق المواقع التى تسئ لدينهم لا لفكرة الاختراق نفسها وقد ردوا عليك بادلة طوال الموضوع فلماذا تقول لهم الان ردوا بادلة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

الحقيقة واضحة وضوح الشمس وهي ان الاسلام يبدو لا يستطيع الرد على المواقع المسيحية لان المواقع المسيحية كشفت حقيقة هذا الدين الاسلامي الذي بقي 1400 سنة يكفر بالعقيدة المسيحية ويخترقون المواقع المسيحية لانها تبث النور للناس وتهديهم الى الصواب وهكذا يبقوا دينهم آمن عن طريق تحريف الحقائق وبث الاكاذيب للانسان المسلم العادي


----------



## mena372 (10 مارس 2007)

The Galilean    مجادل وليس محاور بيكلم في الغلط ومصر عليه 
ربنا يهيديك يا مجادل


----------



## ahmadix (10 مارس 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> وهكذا الاثنان ahmadix و mena372 لم يردوا على ما انا سالته



ممكن تكتب اسالت مره ثانية

صعب اراجع خمس صفحات .. معلش تحملني ...


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

mena372

لو انتم قد الحوار لرددتم علينا وما كنتم لتستخدموا الحيل الرخيصة وهي اختراق المواقع
حيل الهاربين


----------



## ahmadix (10 مارس 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> mena372
> 
> لو انتم قد الحوار لرددتم علينا وما كنتم لتستخدموا الحيل الرخيصة وهي اختراق المواقع
> حيل الهاربين



يا سيد سيبك من هذا الكلام الفاضي

لو ان ما تقوله حق لهدمت كنائسكم عندما فتح عمر ابن الخطاب فلسطين .. بل على العكس حتى انه رفض الصلاة بالقرب من الكنيسة خشيت ان يتخذها المسلمون من بعده مصلى ...

ديننا حتى في الحرب يرفض التعدي على دور العبادة ... 

لكن لو قلنا عن تاريخكم وتاريخ الحروب الصليبية فسنجد تعدي على المساجر ودور العبادة .. لن أقول لك اقراء ما كتبه المؤرخون المسلمون .. لكن اقراء ما كتب هالنارى لتعرف حقيقة الحروب التي كانت تقوم باسم الصليب ...

اردت ان اشبه المواقع بدور العبادة ...

لكن ان تحولت هذه الدور الى دور للسب والشتم فهي لا تستحق ان تكون دور عبادة .. وصدقني لو اسمع عن موقع يسب عيسى عليه السلام وهو في عقيدتنا نبي .. صدقني سأكون أول من يخترقه ..

السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

mena372



> اخوى اسال وانا اجيبك فين سؤالك



لا بد انك تمزح
اذهب الى منتدى الحوار الاسلامي
اهلا وسهلا


----------



## My Rock (10 مارس 2007)

mena372 قال:


> خلو بالكم من موقعكم لانه في فخطر..
> انا مش بهدد ولا بندد بس هيلاقي نفس المصير الاسووود


 
*تم طردك ايضا*

*في حد اخر حاب ينطرد؟ *


----------



## answer me muslims (10 مارس 2007)

متفرحوش يامسلمين هيرجع تانى ولو ضربتو المواقع المسيحيه كلها فى ان واحد هنعمل مواقع اكثر من اضربت بعشرة اضعاف
لاتقلق يامسلم


----------



## coptic hero (10 مارس 2007)

TURBO-POWER قال:


> مش مهم هيروح محمد  مننا فين وراه وراه
> ونفضح هذا الدجال هو والصحابه قصدي العصابه
> افلاس المسلمين
> تدمير المنتدى يدل على الانتصار لانه يدل على عجز المسلمين للدفاع عن نبيهم وقرانهم



نحن نفضح النجس محمد من كتابة الشيطانى وهم يحاربوننا بالسيف مثل نبيهم سافك الدم وبتدمير المواقع ولكن استحاله ان تغطى الظلمه على النور ولابد للنور ان يغطى على الظلمه نحن ورائك يا محمد انت واتباعك حتى تعرفون طريق الحق


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

ahmadix



> لو ان ما تقوله حق لهدمت كنائسكم عندما فتح عمر ابن الخطاب فلسطين





> ديننا حتى في الحرب يرفض التعدي على دور العبادة ...



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13757
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9375
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8941



> خشيت ان يتخذها المسلمون من بعده مصلى



طبعا عادة المسلمين عبر التاريخ تحويل الكنائس الى مساجد




> لكن ان تحولت هذه الدور الى دور للسب والشتم فهي لا تستحق ان تكون دور عبادة ..



انت تراها سب وشتم لانكم يبدو لا تجدون البينة للرد على ما يقال 
هذا بكل بساطة الكلام من كتبك الاسلامية


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

answer me muslims قال:


> متفرحوش يامسلمين هيرجع تانى ولو ضربتو المواقع المسيحيه كلها فى ان واحد هنعمل مواقع اكثر من اضربت بعشرة اضعاف
> لاتقلق يامسلم



ربنا يباركك يا اخي المبارك انسر يلي خليت المسلمين ميعرفوش يردوا علينا غير بالاختراق
ربنا يخليك ويقويك


----------



## coptic hero (10 مارس 2007)

moon20 قال:


> My Rock
> الـزعـــيـــــــم
> 
> انت شخص متفاهم نحن كمسلمون لا نعترض على دينكم لانكم تؤمنون بالله ولكن نعترض على الاهانات الموجهه لنا وهذا حقنا




*يا صديقى العيب ليس فينا نحن نتكلم من واقع كتابكم وهذا ما تفهموه تجريح ولكن عندما اذكر كلمات النكاح والقتل ومفاخذه الاطفال ورضاع الكبير وحضن نبيك لزاهر من الخلف ومداعبة زاهر له بمقعدته فهذا ذكر فى كتابك وليس من عندنا اذا العيب على كتابك وليس علينا ولا تعتبرنا نهينك ولكن نوضح لكم الضلال*


----------



## coptic hero (10 مارس 2007)

ahmadix قال:


> يا سيد سيبك من هذا الكلام الفاضي
> 
> لو ان ما تقوله حق لهدمت كنائسكم عندما فتح عمر ابن الخطاب فلسطين .. بل على العكس حتى انه رفض الصلاة بالقرب من الكنيسة خشيت ان يتخذها المسلمون من بعده مصلى ...
> 
> ...



*يابنى سيبك من كلام كى جى وان بتاع تاريخكم وشوف التاريخ الحقيقى اللى كتبه اشراف مصر بيقول ايه على معامله المسلمين للمسيحيين ولا تنسى ان الاسلام قدم اكبر خدمه ثقافية للعالم بانه حرق مكتبه الاسكندرية وكان راى امير المؤمنين وقتها ان كان فيها ما يخالف القرأن فاحرقوها وان كانت توافق القرأن فاحرقوها ايضا لآن القران يكفينا يا سلام على سماحه الاسلام لعن الله الشيطان صاحب رساله الاسلام*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

أحب محمد



> أيوه أيوه
> فضفض
> والله يا أنسر أنت بتحزني أوي



على ماذا تضحك ؟
على ان المسلمين اثبثوا باختراقهم للمواقع المسيحية انهم غير قادرين على الرد على ما يقال عن الاسلام ؟
انت تضحك على دينك الاسلام بدون ان تدري
نحن نتكلم ونحاور ولكن انتم فقط تخترقوا مواقعنا 
وبهذا تثبثون كل يوم زعمنا بان الاسلام دين ضعيف


----------



## coptic hero (10 مارس 2007)

أحب محمد قال:


> *إتذكرها مني يا روك
> أنا بدعي عليك ليل ونهار أن يبليك الله بسرطان و يختم على قلبك*



*شوفت بقى يا سيدى الفرق بيننا وبينكم ايه انت بتدعى على انسان برئ وهدفه نبيل وهو كشف الظلمه التى تعيشون فيها وتتمنى له مرض مثل هذا وهذة هى تعاليم حبيبك النجس الذى لا يعرف الرحمه وانظر الفرق بينه وبين مسيحنا القدوس الذى قال احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

أحب محمد

لقد بانت حقيقة دينك الذي يدعو الى كراهية كل من هو غير مسلم وكلامك على المشرف العام فوق يثبث انك تتبع دين الشيطان الذي يكره الخير


----------



## answer me muslims (10 مارس 2007)

المنتدى هيرجع فى حمس دقائق من الان


----------



## Fadie (10 مارس 2007)

*المنتدى عاد يا اتباع ابن النجسة و بحق يهوه القدير لن نترك فى الاسلام حرفا الا و نفضحه*​


----------



## answer me muslims (10 مارس 2007)

http://www.truth-way.com/vb/index.php المنتدى رجع ياولاد صفوان وعيوشه


----------



## ++اثناسيوس++ (10 مارس 2007)

مبروووووووووووووووووووك لينا كلنا المنتدي  رجع تاني ......وخلي  ولاد عيوشه  ....يبقوا يعرفوااا يردوا بدل ما يخربواااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## TURBO-POWER (10 مارس 2007)

answer me muslims قال:


> http://www.truth-way.com/vb/index.php المنتدى رجع ياولاد صفوان وعيوشه


بطل يا انسر  



مبروك يا اولاد المحلل  :59:


----------



## coptic hero (10 مارس 2007)

نشكر المسيح 
لقد عاد منتدى طريق الحق الى محبيه والى كارهى الحق ليكمل مسيرته فى كشف الضلال ويوضح طريق الحق لكل من لا يهمه الا ابديته فقط ولا يهمه العالم وما فيه ويود ان يكسب ابديته فقط حتى لو قتلوه او حرقوه حتى نشكر رب المجد يسوع المسيح على مساعدته لنا ونتمنى معاونة ومسانده الجميع فى منتدياتنا المسيحية كلها لنبين طريق المسيح وطريق الحق


----------



## I love Allah (10 مارس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

ع العموم يا جماعة اهدءوا
فقد تم اختراق مواقع إسلامية من قبل
وهذا لا يجعلكم تستبيحوا كل هذ الكلام والسباب
فكل كلمة تنطقونها هى سب سب سب علني ,,, واقتناعك بشيء أو فهمك لشيء لا يعني أن تقوله وتسب به شخص ليس موجود بيننا بهذا السوء

عموما 
سواء تم اختراق موقعكم فعلا كما تقولون
أو هى حيلة ذكية للإعلان عن موقعكم هذا وزيادة أعضاءه ,,, وأنا فعلا فتحته وسوف أسجل فيه 
ولكن أرجو ألا يزيد إشمئزازي من بعضكم 

ففي كل الأحوال أنا لا يسعني إلا إحترام من يتحاور بالمنطق وللوصول للحق وليس لمجرد السب والطعن وإنقاص من عقيدة الآخر 
فالفرق كبيييييييييييير 
وكونك تتكلم عن نبينا حبيبنا لا يجب إلا أن تتكلمون عنه بكل إحترام حتى ولو شككتم فيه 
فالكلمات لاتعبر إلا عن أخلاق صاحبها وليس لمن تقال له

لكل شخص محترم هنا مسلم كان أو مسيحي مني كل التقدير والإحترام​*


----------



## I love Allah (10 مارس 2007)

*يمنع نهائيا التجريح أو الكلام الغير اللائق بحق الحكام و الرؤساء كما يمنع توجيه أي إهانة إلى الدين المسيحي أو أي دين آخر مهما كانت الأسباب تحت طائلة الطرد الفوري من الموقع .*

*هذه هى أحد شروط الموقع للتسجيل

أتمنى أن تكونوا ممن يحمل أمانة الكلمة وألا تحرفوا ما تقولونه أنه ليس إهانة طالما اعتبره صاحب الحق إهانة وسب

أرجو هذا هناك كما تمنيته هنااااااااا​*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

answer me muslims قال:


> http://www.truth-way.com/vb/index.php المنتدى رجع ياولاد صفوان وعيوشه



ربنا يخليك يا انسر الرب يباركك يا بطل †
المنتدى رجع يا مسلمين 
الم اقل لكم
لن تستطيعوا ان تحجبوا نور المسيحية


----------



## المغتربة (10 مارس 2007)

ألف مبروك لعودة المنتدى ممكن رابطه ؟؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

المغتربة

الرابط في توقيعي http://www.truth-way.com/


----------



## BITAR (10 مارس 2007)

moka-moka قال:


> *يابني انت مقتنع بالي انت بتقوله ده؟؟
> آلاف المسلمين ايه الي هايسبوا دين الحق ويدخلوا النصرانية
> يابني فوقوا بقى
> كل الحكاية اننا كمسلمين لا نقبل ان امثالكم يسبوا النبي
> ...


*

رد همجى  وموافقه صريحه ودعاء باختراق كل المواقع المسيحيه 
منتهى الهمجيه واضح انها متاصله من 14 قرن
فبدلا من الحوار بالكلام والبراهين والاثباتات يقومون باختراق المواقع
ربنا يهديهم*


----------



## My Rock (10 مارس 2007)

مبروك ليكم يا احبة

و رجاءا بلاش الفاظ خارجة.. لا تدعون الغضب يغلب عليكم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

My Rock قال:


> مبروك ليكم يا احبة
> 
> و رجاءا بلاش الفاظ خارجة.. لا تدعون الغضب يغلب عليكم
> 
> سلام و نعمة



ربنا يباركك اخي المبارك يا بطل †


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مارس 2007)

المنتدى بخير وسلامة وقوي جدا 

1الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء (مز 23 : 1)


----------



## kaisar_12 (11 مارس 2007)

ماهو اكيد هايخترق تاني :spor22:


----------



## coptic hero (13 مارس 2007)

kaisar_12 قال:


> ماهو اكيد هايخترق تاني :spor22:




ربنا يعطيك حسب قلبك يا قيصر والهنا عظيم ونحن نؤمن بأنه ان لم يبنى الرب البيت فباطلا تعب البنائون وان لم يحرس الرب المدينة فباطلا سهر الحراس


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 مارس 2007)

*مهما طال الزمن و وارتفعت جبال الشر
ومهما ساد الباطل سياتي اليوم الذي 
تكشف فيه الحقيقة ويسود الحب والسلام
فلا تخافوا فلاسلام اتي غريب وسينتهي 
غريب كما اتي الرب قادر ان يأتي بهم 
جميعا الي حظيرة الايمان بالمسيح*


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2007)

حاورت الفهيم فغلبته ...... حاورت البهيم فغلبني 
انهم ولعدم قدرتهم على الحوار يفعلون هذا 
قولوا انكم لستم خائفين 
اين دينكم ايها الكفار 
هل اسلامكم يعلمكم هذا  
هل الاسلام قذر لدرجة قذارتكم 
لماذا انتم هكذا 
اين حواركم 
اين مبادئكم التي تدافعون عنها 

واطلب من الله ان يفتح اعينكم لتروا ما انتم فاعلون 

السيد المسيح عندما كان على الصليب 
نظر الى السماء وقال اغفر لهم يا ابتي فهم لا يدرون ما يفعلون 

*ونحن كدين مسيحي نطلب من الله ان يغفر لكم فان الغشاوة التي على اعينكم تجعلكم تفعلون ما نتم لا تعرفون *

اخوكن طوني


----------



## THE GALILEAN (14 مارس 2007)

لوقا8 :17 لانه ليس خفي لا يظهر ولا مكتوم لا يعلم ويعلن.


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (15 مارس 2007)

ahmadix قال:


> والله يا طوني انت يبدو عندك انفصام بالشخصية
> 
> بدأت بسبنا وشتمنا وبتطلب المغفرة لنا
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه


خلي نشووف شطارتك :t33: 

:beee:


----------



## thelife.pro (15 مارس 2007)

ahmadix قال:


> والله يا طوني انت يبدو عندك انفصام بالشخصية
> 
> بدأت بسبنا وشتمنا وبتطلب المغفرة لنا
> 
> ...



طلب ارجو من كل قلبي الموافقة عليه 
عدم مسح اي كلمة من الذي ظهر

اخي العزيز يامن ادعى الذكاء 
اولا ماذا تعرف عن انفصام الشخصية 
ثانيا اذا طلبت من الله ان يغفر لكم خطاياكم هذا يعني انكم لستم مخطئين .....

نعم اني اكرهكم عندما تفعلون هذا ( تدمير المواقع المسيحية )
اتعتقد انك بهذا اثبتت لنا ان دينكم الاصح 
ارجوا من المشرف ابقاء البريد الالكتروني 
tony_sy_87@hotmail.com
هذا هو البريد الالكتروني الذي املكه ادخل ودمره ان استطعت لست بهاكر ولا اعلم اي شيء عنها ولكن الله معي واني وبايماني به لاكون اقوى من البشر اجمعين 

اتريدون ان نقول لكم لا اله الا الله ............ حتى لا تدمروا المواقع المسيحية التبشيرية 
انتم بهذا تعودون الى الوراء لتكررون ما فعل اجدادكم 

وانت يامن تقول عن انفصام الشخصية هل تعرف ان تقرأ 
اقرأ جيدا وستجد انني طلبت من الله ان يفتح اعينكم لتروا ما انتم تفعلون من تدمير 
ساسالك سؤال : 
اذا كنت في منزل صديق وجاء احدهم وشتمك اتدمر بيت من رحب واهّل بك اتدمر بيت صديقك الذي سمح لك بالدخول الى بيته 

ان لم يظهر لديك البريد الالكتروني سارسله لك بالرسائل الخاصة 
والله هو القاضي بيننا 

مع كل ما انت فاعل اقول لك 
اخوك طوني


----------



## dudu (15 مارس 2007)

الاان كتبت عن هذا الموضوع السنه دمرو اكثر من 120 موقع شيعي والموضوع كله منقول من موقع اسمه مستعمل يمكنك الااطلاع عليه يمكن يفيدك  اجوك دودو سلام الرب معك امين


----------



## coptic hero (15 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *مهما طال الزمن و وارتفعت جبال الشر
> ومهما ساد الباطل سياتي اليوم الذي
> تكشف فيه الحقيقة ويسود الحب والسلام
> فلا تخافوا فلاسلام اتي غريب وسينتهي
> ...




*ماراان اثا     امين اثا*


----------



## coptic hero (15 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> حاورت الفهيم فغلبته ...... حاورت البهيم فغلبني
> انهم ولعدم قدرتهم على الحوار يفعلون هذا
> قولوا انكم لستم خائفين
> اين دينكم ايها الكفار
> ...



اخى الحبيب طونى العذر ليس على المسلمين فهم ينفذون تعاليم نبيهم الآمى وهذة هى طباعهم مثلما قال احد الآباء انهم بسبب اصلهم البدوى يدخلون على الأرض الخضراء ويطلقون فيها اغنامهم فيدمرونها فيما يعرف بالجدب اما نحن فندخل على الآرض الخربة فنصلحها ونعمرها وهذا طبعهم هم مولعون بتدمير كل ما حولهم وذلك تنفيذا لآوامر دينهم *واختلاف الرأى فى الآسلام لا يجعل للمخالف دية*


----------



## coptic hero (15 مارس 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> لوقا8 :17 لانه ليس خفي لا يظهر ولا مكتوم لا يعلم ويعلن.




نعم احسنت يا جليلى ستظهر الحقيقة فى يوم ما


----------



## coptic hero (15 مارس 2007)

ahmadix قال:


> والله يا طوني انت يبدو عندك انفصام بالشخصية
> 
> بدأت بسبنا وشتمنا وبتطلب المغفرة لنا
> 
> ...




الا تستطيعوا المحاورة بدون تهديد وانا اضم صوتى لصوت اخى طونى فى انكم تتكلمون كثيرا واود ان اضيف عليها ان استطعت ان تحجب الشمس للحظات فلن تستطيع تدميرها للابد


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مارس 2007)

ومهما عملتوا يا مسلمين لكن 
لا توجد شجرة وصلت الى ربها 
ومهما طار الطير مصيره ان يعود وينزل الى الارض 
والدنيا دوارة


----------



## ahmadix (16 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> طلب ارجو من كل قلبي الموافقة عليه
> عدم مسح اي كلمة من الذي ظهر
> 
> اخي العزيز يامن ادعى الذكاء
> ...



ليس من ديننا التعدي الا على من عادانا يا سيد طوني

وانا ذكرت الاسباب التي قد تجعلني أفعل ذلك ...

لم يخطر ببالي ولم افكر في يوم من الايام ان اخترق موقعا نصرانيا لقناعتي بانهم يمارسون عبادتهم لله .. وان كنت لا اؤمن بها ولا أرااها صحيحة .. لكن هناك حرية في اختيار الاديان ... لكن لا يوجد حرية في سب الاديان ..
وانتم هنا تسبون نبينا الذي حتى مؤرخوكم من النصارى وصفوه بانه أعظم شخصية بالتاريخ
فاحترموا انفسكم ليحترمكم الاخرون ..

لم يخرج نشاطي عن المواقع الاباحية او مواقع الشيعة التي تسب الصحابة .. وصدقني لا احب ان اضيف المواقع النصرانية ال اقائمتي ..



> الا تستطيعوا المحاورة بدون تهديد وانا اضم صوتى لصوت اخى طونى فى انكم تتكلمون كثيرا واود ان اضيف عليها ان استطعت ان تحجب الشمس للحظات فلن تستطيع تدميرها للابد



الحوار يكون مع المحترمين المؤدبين يا شاطر .. وليس مع قليلي الادب الذين يتلفظون بالفاظ الحيوانات تترفع عن ذكرها ..

السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مارس 2007)

ahmadix قال:


> ليس من ديننا التعدي الا على من عادانا يا سيد طوني
> 
> وانا ذكرت الاسباب التي قد تجعلني أفعل ذلك ...
> 
> ...




اخي العزيز 
من الممكن ان تشعر انت اننا نهينك ولكن هذا هو الواقع الذي نعرفه 
ما تعليقك على تدمير الموقع 
ما تعليقك على رد المسلمين وهم يقولون : اين يسوعكم 
اليس هو نبي مذكور بالقرآن اذا .... انتم تشتمون بعض قبل ان نشتمكم نحن
وبالنسبة للحوار فنحن وبكل ما نتحدث به فنحن محترمون 
انظر الى المواضيع التي يتحدث بها المسلمون
وانظر طريقة الكلام 

اسف اذا اجرحكم في حديثي لكن هذا الواقع الذي اراه 
غير وجهة نظري بالحوار والنقاش فانك اذا دمرتم المواقع فان الافكار التي نتحدث بها اليوم سوف نؤمن بها لاحقا والسبب عدم جرأتكم على الحوار   


اخوك طوني


----------



## ahmadix (16 مارس 2007)

> ما تعليقك على رد المسلمين وهم يقولون : اين يسوعكم
> اليس هو نبي مذكور بالقرآن اذا .... انتم تشتمون بعض قبل ان نشتمكم نحن
> وبالنسبة للحوار فنحن وبكل ما نتحدث به فنحن محترمون
> انظر الى المواضيع التي يتحدث بها المسلمون
> وانظر طريقة الكلام



عزيزي طوني

ان كان هناك مسلم اخطأ بالتعبير فهذا من نفسه وليس من دينه ..

ديننا يحثنا على احترام الاخر . ومحاورته بالحسنى قال الله عز وجل ((وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن)) صدق اللـه العظيم ..
وقال تعالى ((لا اكراه في الدين)) صدق اللـه العظيم

وانا هنا ابرء واُبرء الاسلام من اي تصرف خاطئ قد يتصرفه اي مسلم عن جهل بدينه ..

وارجوا من الادارة وضع قواعد اساسية للحوار .. وان تطبق العقوبة على جميع من يخطئ بغض النظر عن دينه ومعتقده

السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## dudu (16 مارس 2007)

يعني بتجربو الموقع وبعدين بتقوله ان دنكم دين السماح كيف يعني  وبعدين كتير من المواقع الاسلاميه تكفر فينا وبتقول اشكال والوان عن الرب المسيح واذا واحد قال شئي عن محمد تتحربو الدنيا وهذا الجحدر يقول انه يكرة المسيحين وبدو يحرب المواقع المسيحيه اي مثل الخنزير بيحب يخرب  وتقول وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن[((لا اكراه في الدين)) وكمان انتم عم تدمرو مواقع مسلمه للشيعه 120 موقع دمرتو اذا انتم مابتحبو بعض كيف راح تحبونا نحنو المسيحين السني بيكرة الشيعي والشيعي بيكرة السني وانتم الاثنين بتكروها  وجادلهم بالتي هيه احسن اي دمرهم اقتلهم اسبي نسائهم  والكتير من ذلك انتم مثل اليدس والسرطان وين بتكونو يكون الموت   سلام الرب دودو/SIZE]


----------



## merola (16 مارس 2007)

ربنا يحفظنا و يحافظ علينا و يحمينا من المرائيين


----------



## dudu (16 مارس 2007)

ياحرام عاليك ياانسان ياابو جهل وين بدك تروح من عذاب القبر والنار لشوف كيف محمدك راح يشفعلك وكما قال المسيح لايخلص احد الا بي وبعدين راح بقول للك يا حرام وين راح محمدكم   سلام الرب دودو


----------



## teto55555 (16 مارس 2007)

كفاية بقى ادعاء على الاسلام بالباطل واللى اخترقة دة اخترقة لانة اكيد لا يخلو من سب رسول الله وسب الله كما تعودت


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مارس 2007)

ahmadix قال:


> عزيزي طوني
> 
> ان كان هناك مسلم اخطأ بالتعبير فهذا من نفسه وليس من دينه ..
> 
> ...



وشكرا جزيلا لك على ردودك 
اخوك طوني


----------



## dudu (17 مارس 2007)

هذة تعاليم محمد  دايما يئمر بلقتل 
 اما الرب وعندما ما اتو بمرة زانيه وكان الحكم علها بلرجم حتى الموت فقال لهم من منكم كان بلا خطئه فليرخمها بئول جخر  اذا كان الرب متسامح مع المرة الخطئه فلمذا تعاليم محمد دايما تئمر بلقتل  فهل الرب ديما بغير من افكرة مثل النسخ والمنسوخ وكيف ذلك يكون من رب عظيم  سلام الرب  دودو


----------



## man4truth (17 مارس 2007)

*they are really afraid from these sites , alot of hidden things in islams since begginig are discovered​*,
*the truth will come moslems soon ,​*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 مارس 2007)

EXPlorer قال:


> السلام على من أتبع الهدى
> 
> مع أحترامي للحوار
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز اشكرك على كل ما كتبته 
نحن معك ان الجنه لمحبي الله ولكن دينكن ولي ديني 
ولكن لماذا كل هذا الحقد على المسيحيين 
الستم تدعون الانصاف والعدل 
لماذا يسمح للمسيحي ان يصبح مسلم 
ولا يسمح للمسلم ان يصبح مسيحي 

لماذا يسمح بتعدد الزوجات 
حيث قيل في كتابكن : 
على ان تعدلوا ولن تعدلوا
اي ان الله حسب ما تقولون سمح لكم باربعة وقال لكم على ان تعدلوا فهذا حلال 
ولكن اكملها وقال ولن تعدلوا 
اي انكم انت من كفر به


----------



## thelife.pro (17 مارس 2007)

EXPlorer قال:


> السلام على من أتبع الهدى
> 
> مع أحترامي للحوار
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز اشكرك على كل ما كتبته 
نحن معك ان الجنه لمحبي الله ولكن دينكن ولي ديني 
ولكن لماذا كل هذا الحقد على المسيحيين 
الستم تدعون الانصاف والعدل 
لماذا يسمح للمسيحي ان يصبح مسلم 
ولا يسمح للمسلم ان يصبح مسيحي 

لماذا يسمح بتعدد الزوجات 
حيث قيل في كتابكن : 
على ان تعدلوا ولن تعدلوا
اي ان الله حسب ما تقولون سمح لكم باربعة وقال لكم على ان تعدلوا فهذا حلال 
ولكن اكملها وقال ولن تعدلوا 
اي انكم انت من كفر به


----------



## thelife.pro (17 مارس 2007)

teto55555 قال:


> كفاية بقى ادعاء على الاسلام بالباطل واللى اخترقة دة اخترقة لانة اكيد لا يخلو من سب رسول الله وسب الله كما تعودت



تيتو حبيبي 
عندما اقول لك الحقيقة اكون قد سببتك او اهنتك 
رد علي وافهمني انني مخطأ
اليس هذا هو الحل الافضل 
اذا دمرتم الموقع سو يظهر العشرات غيره 
لكن فكرة انكم خطأ فسوف تزرع فينا لانكم لن تجرؤا على الحوار لعدم وجود البراهين باننا كفار 
وقررتم ان تدمروا الموقع 

واقول لك اهلا بك معنا 
اخوك طوني


----------



## Coptic Man (17 مارس 2007)

islamway قال:


> ههه حبيبي عم بتقول انو مل عندنا دليل ولا برهان لا حبيبي وخير دليل انو النبي محمد دكر عندكم بالانجيل باسم فيراقليط وكل القساوسة اعترفوا بذلك وازا بدك دليل اخر فوت عقوقل ارت وشوف الكعبة المشرفة معجزة واضحة وضوح الشمس


 
يعني متاكد اني محمد هو البراقليط ؟


----------



## teto55555 (17 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> تيتو حبيبي
> عندما اقول لك الحقيقة اكون قد سببتك او اهنتك
> رد علي وافهمني انني مخطأ
> اليس هذا هو الحل الافضل
> ...



عزيزى the life
انت مردتش عليا بردة هل هذا الموقع يخلو من سب لله ولرسولة ام لا 
وشكرا لك على اهتمامك وادبك فى الحوار


----------



## dudu (18 مارس 2007)

*البراقليط*



islamway قال:


> ههه حبيبي عم بتقول انو مل عندنا دليل ولا برهان لا حبيبي وخير دليل انو النبي محمد دكر عندكم بالانجيل باسم فيراقليط  وكل القساوسة اعترفوا بذلك وازا بدك دليل اخر فوت عقوقل ارت وشوف الكعبة المشرفة  معجزة واضحة  وضوح الشمس



     نعم زكر  البراقليط  قبل صعود الرب الى السماء وجلوسه عن يمن الله  قال للتلاميد ازهبو  وكرثو بسم الااب والاابن والروح القدس  وكلمه   البراقليط  تعني الروح القدس الز كان معهم وعندما كانو يسئاونهم كان الروح القدس يساعدهم  وكان حواب الرب للتلاميز وليسى للسلام فقط للتلاميز حتى يتمكنو من نشر تعالم الدين المسيحى سلام الرب دودو:yahoo: >


----------



## thelife.pro (18 مارس 2007)

teto55555 قال:


> عزيزى the life
> انت مردتش عليا بردة هل هذا الموقع يخلو من سب لله ولرسولة ام لا
> وشكرا لك على اهتمامك وادبك فى الحوار





هل تعتقد ان قلنا عليه زاني فهذه مسبة ...... انا نعرف هذا جيد ولدينا ادلة 
هل قلنا عليه قاتل ........... ولدينا الادلة 

اذا نحن لا نشتمه نحن نقول ما رأيناه 
وعليكم انتم ان كان لدكم المبرر ان تعلمونا به
اخوك طوني


----------



## dudu (18 مارس 2007)

البراقليط   تعني الروح القدوس ال>ي كان يساعد الرسل في التبشير وقد جعهلم يتحدسون كل اللغات ويشفون الامرضى والصم والمشلول انه فوة الرب الخالق العظيم والمحب للبشر سلام الرب فليكن  البراقليط معنا دايما دودو


----------



## dudu (18 مارس 2007)

اخي islamway طلما انت تعتقد ان الانجيل محرف لما>ا محمد وبعد المسيح قال لن تقومه على شئي الا ازا عملتم في الانجيل والتوراة اليسى هزا الكلام اعتراف من محمد بلرب يسوع وان تعاليم الرب يسوع هيه الصح 
وبعدين كلمه البراقليط تعني الروح القدس التي تعمل العجائب وتشفي المرضى والعمي والصم وانا اطلب من البراقليط ان يفتح قلبك وعقلك سلام الرب معاك دودو


----------



## coptic hero (19 مارس 2007)

teto55555 قال:


> كفاية بقى ادعاء على الاسلام بالباطل واللى اخترقة دة اخترقة لانة اكيد لا يخلو من سب رسول الله وسب الله كما تعودت




ان كان التلاميذ يسمون من يلقنوهم ما يفيدهم ويبدل جهلهم بالعلم (المدرسين ) بأنهم يسبون الجهل فلكم الحق ان تقولوا اننا نسبكم ونسب نبيكم ولكننا نذكر لكم حقائق من كتبكم ونحن مثل ممثل الآدعاء نبين ملابسات القضية ونترك الحكم للقاضى الذى هو الروح العامل فيكم وربنا قادر على طرد روح الشر من نفوس مضطهديه وابدالها بروحه القدوس


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

والله كل ما بحط دليل وبرهان بتردو علينا بالحدف   شو هايدا هو جوابكن


----------



## mn ana (19 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> هل تعتقد ان قلنا عليه زاني فهذه مسبة ...... انا نعرف هذا جيد ولدينا ادلة
> هل قلنا عليه قاتل ........... ولدينا الادلة
> 
> اذا نحن لا نشتمه نحن نقول ما رأيناه
> ...





بدك الصراتحه يعني همه اخوتنا المسيحيه في كم من موضوع مش لازم يحطوه اصلا

في موضوع حرني اوي كمسيحي  الموضوع ده محمد ابن نجسه 

يعني من المفروض كمسيحيه مانحكيش متل الكلام ده احنا دينا مابتقبلش ده 
:new2: 

والسلااااااااام على الجميع


----------



## coptic hero (28 مارس 2007)

islamprtjrs قال:


> والله كل ما بحط دليل وبرهان بتردو علينا بالحدف   شو هايدا هو جوابكن



تأتى بأى دليل وعلى ايه انت حضرتك جاى مع مين


----------



## coptic hero (28 مارس 2007)

mn ana قال:


> بدك الصراتحه يعني همه اخوتنا المسيحيه في كم من موضوع مش لازم يحطوه اصلا
> 
> في موضوع حرني اوي كمسيحي  الموضوع ده محمد ابن نجسه
> 
> ...



اولا انا متهيالى اسم الموضوع هو هل محمد ابن نجسه وهو يناقش قضية ولا يعتبر شتيمه بل استفسار فقط


----------



## thelife.pro (29 مارس 2007)

mn ana قال:


> بدك الصراتحه يعني همه اخوتنا المسيحيه في كم من موضوع مش لازم يحطوه اصلا
> 
> في موضوع حرني اوي كمسيحي  الموضوع ده محمد ابن نجسه
> 
> ...




اوك انا معك بس الحقيقة لازم تنقال ولو كانت بتجرح 
نحنا هون لنظهرالخطئ ومن وجهة نظري انالشيء الذي ينعرض ضمن دائرة الحدود المسموح بها


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

*واحد بتاع ********
*عايزينه يعمل ايه يعنى !!!!!!!*
*يطبطب عليكم ........ولا تحرقوا دمكم بكره نعمل بدل الواحد الف ....بس خلاص .*
*صدق اللى قال ((******)) واوعدكم ان الرد هيزعل كل المص لمين كنت بحاول اغير نفسى واقول انا اللى فاهمهم غلط .......انا غلطان ........لكن صدقونى ده قرار ومش هرجع فيه .*
*المعامله هتبقى احقر من اى مره ..........*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

منتدى طريق الحق بخير يا جماعة نشكر ربنا

صلوا دلوقتى لطريق الخلاص أنة يرجع​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

احنا دينا دين حق وربنا اكيد هيعوضنا بدل واحد الف واحد  وهنكبر وننتشر فى العالم كله انشالله​


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

الحمد اللة المنتدى اشتغل واحسن من الاول وطريق الحق سيظل طريق الحق رغم انف الاسلام الباطل


----------



## coptic hero (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*



islam+masihia+yahodia قال:


> *الجواب عند انجلا كارمن التي اسلمت و محمد علي والاف الباباوات والماماوات اقسم بالله اني لا اكذب والقسم مقدس في كل الديانات ويوسف اسلام لقد بحثو عن الحقيقة ووجدوها ونحن نعطي الدليل والبرهان وانتم لا تعرفون الا السب ايها المسيحيون الاشرار الم تعرفوالحقيقة بعد............*​



*يا اخى الحبيب كل من قلت اسمائهم ليس لهم قدر فى المسيحيه وما اكثر المسيحيين الذين لايعرفون شيئا عن دينهم لقله الكنائس او للأعلام المضاد الهدام الذى لا يتيح لنا فرصه الرد ولكن تخيل معى عندما يؤمن بالمسيحيه شيخ فى قدر الشيخ الفحام او ناهد التى كانت تضطهد المسيحيين صدقنى هؤلاء افضل ايمانا من ملايين من المسيحيين بالآسم فقط وتأكد انك سيأتى اليوم الذى يحاسبك فيه الله ويسألك عن كل ما قرأته هنا وحاربته بأياتك الشيطانيه اليعفوريه*


----------



## MARINSE (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

بابسط العبارات ............عدم القدرة على النقااااااش تجعلهم يتخبطون بالنعااج التي قطعت اعناقها..,,,,تتخطب وتضرب الأرض.............لكن اولا واخيرا تخطبها لن يعيد لها روحها المسلوبة.......هذا حالهم اعمالللللللللهم لن تثنينا عن طريقنا .............


----------



## coptic hero (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*



دفاع قال:


> منتدى طريق الحق مش شغال دلوقتي ليه يا ترى




علشان بيجهزوا لآكبر مفاجأه فى عالم المنتديات المسيحيه قريبا جدا


----------



## جاك (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

سلام ونعمة للجميع

منتدى طريق الحق راجع بس بقوة اكبر

اولا في خلل في قاعدة البيانات ولهذا السبب الموقع مغلق

ثانيا الخلل الي ادى لدخول مخترق في الموقع هو من الاستضافة

اي الاستضافة كانت مش كويسة نهائيا والحماية فيها مش كويسة

لذلك تم شراء مساحة في استضافة تانية 

وبسبب عطل الداتا من الاستضافة القديمة المنتدى في حالة بناء

وفي خلال الاسبوع ده المنتدى راح يشتغل

صلوا لأجلنا


----------



## thelast (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

ايه الجديد 
عندما يعجزوا عن الرد بالمنطق و العقل يستخدمون السيف والقوه 
يبقى ده شى متوقع واكيد بيحاولو يعملوا كده لكل المنتديات المسيحيه
ثانيا اللى بيقول المسيحيه تهاجم الاسلام 
لمل تبقى ماشى فى الشارع وممكن تضرب او تتشتم علشان انت مسيحى تبقى المسيحيه بتهاجم الاسلام
لما تترفض لوظيفه اتقدمتلها علشان مسيحى 
تبقى المسيحيه بتهاجم الاسلام
لما يتقللك يا خواجه فى بلدك ويعتبروك غريب يبقى المسيحيه بتهاجم الاسلام
اخى افعال الاسلام هى من تهاجم الاسلام 
وشكرا


----------



## maggma (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

عزيزى البطل القبطى سوال
مع انى مهتم بالتاريخ لكن ابدا عمرى ما سمعت عن اى بطل قبطى لولا المسلمين كان زمان لسة الرومان بيحكموك بالحديد والنار 
ثم حبيبى ما طول عمر المشتشرقين لهم شبة على الاسلام بس كانو يتميزو بالادب امالسفالة والانجطاط  فدى سمتك 
وعلى فكرة انا حقيقى مسلم وندمان جدا كنت اتمنى ان السيف اللى انتشر بية الاسلام كان يخلصنى من امثالك بس ما اعرفش هو السيف دة جا لحد عندك وتوقف لية؟؟
قصدى اقول الى عايز يعرض دينة بادب اهلا وسهلا لكن ما شاء اللة انتو بتتميزو بقلة ادب منقطعة النظير ؟ودة الجديد انا عمرى ما فكرت اسب يسوع ولا بوذا حتى
لكن بعد ما ظهر الحقد الاسود والقطران اللى فى قلوب القبط على الاسلام
اشرب بقى
سباب ليسوع وام يسوع
انت اللى بدات وعلى البادى تدور الدوائر


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

وانتم اين قوتكم ؟
لماذا لا تردون على ما يقال ؟
ام انه تعوزكم الادلة والبراهين والبينات على صدق دينكم ؟
الذي يهرب هو الاسلام
والمسيحية قوية جدا اقوى من اي عقيدة اخرى بدليل ان المسيحية مهاجمة حتى على الانترنت
احنا قوتنا تكمن فى صلاتنا وليس بالطرق الحربية عموما اللى حصل ده مش غريب اهى غزوة من الغزوات لما القائد كان بيحس ان فيه حد هيهاجمه كان بيلم اتباعه ويروح قايم بغزوة علشان يلحق نفسه قبل ما يتفضح امره لأنه ما يقدرش على الحوار لكن يقدر على السيف فما بالك بالأتباع اللى ممنوع عليهم يسألوا او يعرفوا اى حاجة عن دينهم او اى دين اخر لأن اللى بيفهم هيخلع فورا وألخ اللى بيقول ان القرأن ليه اعجاز علمى وأن علماء الغرب بيثبتوها انا عاوز تقولى اعجاز واحد بس ما يكونش من بتوع زغلول النجار لأن انت ادرى منى بزغلول انه كذاب ومصدق نفسه ثم ان فيه اعجاز اكثر من خلق اعين للمولود اعمى او اقامة ميت بعد اربعة ايام او شفاء الكسيح او اخراج الشياطين او اشباع الجموع ولا الأعجاز ان المسلمين تكسب الروم فى الحرب احنا بندور على معجزات الخير لأن ديننا دين سلام وليس دين حرب ويا ريت ماتنسوش ان اللى عملوا الكومبيوتر اللى انتوا قاعدين امامه والأنترنت اللى انتوا بتتحاوروا عليه والمواقع اللى انتوا بتخترقوها وتبوظوها علشان بتنور الطريق وانتوا بتحبوا الظلمة لأنكم ما عشتوش فى النور كل الحاجات الحلوة دى اللى عملها مسيحيين ولا دى كمان اشتغالة وان جابر ابن حيان هو اللى اخترع الكومبيوتر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*



abdoujoe قال:


> لم يغير الله رايه هل تعلم لماذا ?? لان جل ما قلته لا اساس له من الصحة
> من هو المسيح ???!!!!!  عبد من عباد الله نبي من انبياءه
> ايها القس ايتها الاخوات لماذا حرمتم على انفسكم الزواج وقد زعمت ان لله ولدا
> ولماذا سيلد هل هو بشر مثلنا .ااااااه يمكن ان نقول انه يريد ان يكون له اولا واحفاد ليستانس بهم هههه.... ووهل في نظركم الله اغبى لكي يلد ولماذاااااااا يلد اريد الجواب عن هذا السؤال ........ وهل في نظركم سيرضى الله بامة تكون زوجة له ....... فوالله والذي نفسي بيده لغلوتم وزدتم في تكبركم وما علي ان اقول الله ربي وربكم  سيريكم ويحاسبكم وستندمون في يوم لا ينفع فيه الندم ولا الولد   ( اللهم اهدنا واهدهم انهم لايفقهون شيئا))   ولماذا ترسمون عيسى عليه السلام  هل كان في عهده كاميرا....معقول ???!!!!   هههههه                 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


ياريت تفهم الكلا م كويس قبل ماتقول اى كلام ليه بتقولوا ان الله القادر على كل شىء طالما انه ما يقدرش يتجسد او يظهر فى صورة بشر علشان الأنسان اللى زيى و زيك يقدر يشوفه ويتعلم منه ولا علشان يظهر فى صورة بشر لازم يتجوز ويتناسل بالطريقة البشرية ثم انك جبت منين انه اتجوز وعايز احفاد وعزوة ادينى دليل واحد ويا سيدى احنا متشكرين جدآ على مشاعرك وخوفك علينا من نار جهنم بس سؤال انت واثق انك داخل الجنة واية الدليل وعن رسم السيد المسيح لأ طبعآما فيش وقتها كاميرات ولا حاجة لكن كان فيه حاجة اسمها موهبة الرسم اللى النبى حرمه ومش عارف ايه حجته فى تحريم الرسم وكان احد تلاميذ المسيح وهو لوقا كان طبيب ورسام الشىء الثانى وهو دليل مازال متاح للجميع فى ايطاليا يوجد الكفن المقدس والمنديل الذى كان يغطى وجه السيد المسيح وصورة الوجه مطبوعة على الكفن وعلى فكرة اتعمل ابحاث بأحدث الأجهزة و اثبتوا ان الكفن ده للسيد المسيح:new5:


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

النصر للروح القدس


----------



## صلاح المصرى (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف لك هذا وانتم 
تثبون ديننا 
من قال لك ان المسلمون الداخلون لهذا الموقع 
يتحولون الى المسيحيه 
يا استاذ 
ده انا عرفت المنتدى عن طريق كلمه 
سب الاسلام 
يا استاذا كتب على جوجل 
سب الاسلام والمسلمين 
هتجد ان اول اختيار هو هذا المنتديات وتقول لى هذا 
يا استاذ اتقى الله ربكم


----------



## Yousef9R (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

طريق الحق يا أيها المنتدى الغالي ستبقى منارة تضيء دوماً متوهجة دوماً و لن يقوى إنسان على إطفاءك ستعود أقوى من السابق بإذن ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح رب المجد ...

سلام الرب


----------



## dudu (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*



دفاع قال:


> منتدى طريق الحق بقاله شهر عمال بيتظبط ههههههههه


   شو يا يعني انتى شمتان :giveup::bud:


----------



## dudu (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*



دفاع قال:


> شو أيوه شمتان يا .... يا شوشو أنت يا شوشو:99:


  انت  يا دفاع والله راح خليك باك شمال  احترم نفسك احسلك :act23:


----------



## الحاوى (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

الى الاخ العزيز يوحنا/نصر
الله لا يتجسد فى صورة أحد فهو الرب الاله له صوره متفرده لا يحتاج صورتنا كى يتمثل بها صورته جل جلاله أكبر من تخيلنا وادراكنا
ولا يحتاج أن ينزل الى الارض فهو يرى الارض بعين قدرته اللا متناهيه وهو قادر على البشر فلا يصح أن ينزل اليهم بل المعقول أن يرسل رسله اليهم كى يقوم سلوكهم واعوجاجهم
فينزل القانون الذى ينظم حياتهم ويرتقى بآدميتهم والانسان حر يؤمن بهذا القانون أولا يؤمن
فمن يؤمن يسلم من عقابه ويدخل فى رحمته ومن لا يؤمن يغضب عليه وينزل به عقابه
وبهذا النظام يكون الانسان منضبط ان أساء عوقب بغضب الله عليه وان أحسن أثابه الله وأجزل له العطاء فى دنياه بصلاح حاله وفى آخرته بالجنه التى وعد المتقون
اذا فالله ليس فى حاجة الى الانتحار أو الموت من أجل التكفير عن خطايا الناس فهذا موقف سلبى وليس فيه اصلاح للناس 
فابنك الصغير ان سمع توجيهاتك وكلامك تمنحه هديه وان خالف كلامك تعاقبه
وأنت لست أفضل من الله
 هل تقوم بشنق نفسك اذا خالفك ابنك أوذويك؟ بالطبع لا
كذلك الله لم يقتل نفسه للتكفير عن أحد فهو القادر ولأنه قادر يقدر على العفو دون أن يموت فلا حاجه للبشريه فى موته ويكفى أن يقول لهم عفوت عن مذنبيكم
أليس العقل يقول ذلك
وعن سؤال حضرتك ان كنا نحن المسامون سندخل الجنه أم لا؟
أولا الجنه جنة الله وحده يقرر من يدخلها 
ثانيا ليس لدى أحد فينا صوكوكا للغفران كى نمتلك قراريط وأفدنه فى الجنه
ولكن القراريط نمتلكها بما نقدمه من التزام وحسن الخلق وألا أعتدى على حق من حقوقك
مهما كانت كينونتك فلست قيما عليك ولست قيما على
وفى رأيى أننا سندخل الجنه لماذا؟
اذا كان اليهود على حق فنحن المسلمون لا يكتمل ايماننا الا بالايمان بالتوراة المنزله على سيدنا موسى ونؤمن بسيدنا موسى عليه السلام
فان كانوا على حق ودخلوا الجنه سندخل الجنة معهم
ونحن نؤمن بالانجيل المنزل على السيد المسيح ونؤمن بالسيد المسيح عليه السلام فان كنتم على حق ودخلتم الجنه سندخل معكم
 واذا كنا نحن على حق وبالطبع لا أنتم ولا اليهود يؤمنون بسيدنا محمد ولا بالقرآن 
فسندخل الجنه وحدنا
اذا فى كل الاحوال انشاء الله سندخل الجنه مع كامل احترامى لمعتقداتكم وهذا رأيى
وعن حكاية الصورة المطبوعه على الكفن وان هناك أبحاث اتعملت عليه
أبحاث من أى جهه علميه؟
ومن أين تأكدوا ان الكفن كان للسيد المسيح ولم يكن لأحد القساوسه القدامى أو أى انسان آخر؟
وهل لدى أحد على وجه الارض البصمه الوراثيه للسيد المسيح كى يقارنها بأى شى عالق فى هذا الكفن؟
أضف الى ذلك أن الكفن فى ايطاليا يعنى فى الفاتيكان وبابا الفاتيكان مع كامل احترامى وتبجيلى لشخصه ومكانته كاثوليكى وقد قال منذ فتره وجيزه أن كل الطوائف المسيحيه الاخرى يعنى غير الكاثوليكيه ايمانهم ناقص
اذا هو لا يؤمن بك كمسيحى مؤمن ان لم تكن تعتنق الكاثوليكيه كيف تؤمن أنت بكفن فى يديه  ينتسب للسيد المسيح؟؟؟
وأخيرا أخى العزيز أرجو ألا أكون قد أسأت اليك واغفر لى ان كان قد خاننى التعبير 

وبالنسبه للمنتدى الذى اخترق فذلك لأنه يروج لغير الحقبقه عن الاسلام والمسلمين
كذلك لا تعطوننا حق الرد فكثيرا ما تحذف مشاركاتنا وللعلم 
أخى العزيز أن كل المفصولين فى هذا المنتدى مسلمين لما ؟ هل لأنهم يتكلمون بالسباب واللعان ؟ لا والله أخى العزيز
ولكن لأن ردودنا يخشى الكثيريين من قراءة رواد المنتدى لها 
وأنتم أخى الحبيب فى هذا المنتدى تقولون اثبت وجودك برد لا تقرأ وترحل 
ونحن نفعل ذلك الا أن معظم مشاركاتنا تحذف
وللعلم أيضا أكتب اليك وأنا ليس من حقى التعديل على مشاركتى وليس من حقى اضافة موضوع جديد 
وبالطبع أنت لا ينطبق عليك ذلك فأنت تكتب بحريه وتشارك بحريه
وآسف للاطاله مع كامل احترامى وتقديرى
وعلى الله قصد السبيل


----------



## الحاوى (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*



joy06 قال:


> هم حقا حبناء ...
> ولا تهتز اخ كوبتك هيرو فهذا يدل فقط على خوفهم من منتداك.
> يبدو ان منتداك نجح ان يرعبهم لهذه الدرجة


أخى العزيز Joy06 نحن لسنا جبناء 
فمما يثبت أننا لسنا كذلك جئناك هنا كى نتحاور بالادب والذوق الرفيع والكلمه الطيبه 
ومنتدى الحق دأب على مهاجمة الاسلام ومع ذلك فلا يعطون المسلمين حق الرد
وأنا أرتضى ضميرك:smi420:
ان رأيت أناسا يحاولون رجمك والتطاول عليك والتشهير بك ألن تدافع عن نفسك؟بلى بالطبع ستدافع بالكلمه الطيبه أولا اذا اعطوك الفرصه لذلك
ولكن ان استمروا وحرموك من استخدام الكلمه التى هى حق لكل الانسانيه
آنذاك ستستخدم طرق أخرى لتدافع عن ذاتك
أخى الحبيب ودينى هو ذاتى كما أن دينك هو ذاتك
مع خالص احترامى:t25::Love_Letter_Open::new8:


----------



## the servant (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

سلام ونعمة اخي الحاااوي,,,

اعتقد ان كلام الاخ عن مخترقي المواقع المسيحية بالجبناااء لا يخطئ بشئ
اليك كمسلم الا اذ كنت موافق علي هذا الاسلوب القذر في التعامل والتحاور

ثانيااا انك تدافع عنهم وتقول انهم يفعلون ذلك بناااء علي فعل المسيحين ذلك بهم
اذ انت تتكلم عن شئ لست مؤمن بة الا وهو اسلوب الحوار المحترم
لن ادخل مع في مناقشاات عقائدية لاني اعرف النتيجة مسبقا ولكن حبيت اوضح لحضرتك
ان المسيحي يعرف جيدااا اسلوب الحوار المحترم المتمدن وان اي شئ تعتقد انة سب لدينك هو
ليس سب هو وقائع مذكورة في القرأن والسنة والاحاديث حتي لو اختلفت من حيث قوة الاستشهااد بيهااا

الله قادر ان ينير العيون التي تبصر ولكنهاا لاتنظر الحق


----------



## الحاوى (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

أخى العزيز فراى أناأومن بالحوار المحترم الهادف الموضوعى 
ولست أحل لأحد أختراق المواقع ولكن أخى العزيز لا تحل أنت الهجوم علينا فى هذا المنتدى أو غيره
وان كنت تتهمنى بأننى لا أمن بأسلوب الحوار المحترم فمعنى ذلك أنى أتكلم بأسلوب غير محترم
وهذه سبة فى شخصى
ان كان أعضاء المنتدى والمشرفون لمسوا أى لفظة خارجه مثل اتهامك فأنا أوافق على أى حكم وان لم يكن 
فلا أقل من الاعتذار لى فأنا أحاور بأدب ولم أخرج عن حدود اللباقه فى الحوار
الله يسامحك


----------



## 1مسلم والحمدلله (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

_*:new6:
والا نحن لسنا جبناء الان الاذان يدوي في اذانكم وانتم لا ولن تقدرو على ايقافة
ثانيا احنا مابنشتمش حد يبقي عيب الغلاط فينا 
لاننا اخوة في الوطن واستند الى فلم الرهينة
ثالثا هذهي ادلة النبوة المحمدية

ارجو القرائة بعقل
ان الانبياء و الرسل.. سفراء فوق العادة.. سفراء السماء إلى أهل الأرض..
دلوقت لما دولة تختار شخص عشان يبقى سفير ليها في دولة تانية.. بيبعتوه كده بطوله للبلد التانية يقولهم انا سفير؟
لأ.. لابد من أوراق اعتماد.. تثبت صحة ادعاءه.. لابد من دليل..
و كذلك الأنبياء و الرسل.. لم يرسلهم الله سبحانه و تعالى إلى الناس بدون دليل. بدون أوراق اعتماد..
و كان لازم نتكلم في النقطة دي .. لأننا بنسمع كتير اليومين دول عن أناس بينسبوا إلى الأنبياء جزافا بدون دليل.. شخصيات تاريخية شهيرة.. فيه ناس ليها مزاج تنسب ليهم النبوة ..
زي أخناتون مثلا.. فيه ناس مصرين يخلوه نبي بالعافية.. و تسمع كلام عجيب جدا ضمن بروباجاندا الفراعنة و حضارة الـ7000 سنة و طوبة  
يقولك أول دعوة الى التوحيد خرجت من مصر عندما نادى أخناتون إلى التوحيد!
بالشكل ده يبقى أخناتون اتولد قبل سيدنا آدم و سيدنا نوح !
و هل اللي يدعو إلى عبادة صنم واحدة بدلا من 100 صنم.. يبقى بيدعو إلى التوحيد؟  



على أي حال.. اللي عاوز يقول يقول.. مادام هايجيبلنا أوراق اعتماد النبوة دي  
علمنا ديننا.. أننا إذا نقلنا معلومة.. أن نتأكد من صحتها أولا..
و أنه إذا ادعى شخص شيئا.. أن نطالبه بالدليل..
فالنهاردة هانتكلم عن أدلة النبوة.. عشان نطلبها من أي شخص يريد أن يخلع النبوة على شخص آخر بدون دليل.. و عشان نرد بيها على من يريد أن يشكك في نبوة نبي.. كمحمد ..
عندنا 4 أدلة أساسية.. ساسردها لكم فى شكل ردود 
أول دليل.. 


 هذة الحلقة الاولة 
تقبلو مروري وتحياتي*_​


----------



## Twin (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل* 
*هاااي أخ مسلم* 



1مسلم والحمدلله قال:


> _*:new6:*_
> 
> *والا نحن لسنا جبناء الان الاذان يدوي في اذانكم وانتم لا ولن تقدرو على ايقافة*
> *ثانيا احنا مابنشتمش حد يبقي عيب الغلاط فينا *
> ...


*المفوض أننا نرد يعني ؟؟؟*​ 
*بص يا حبيبي من أصول الحوار واللباقة *
*أن لا تتدخل بموضوع مطروح له شهور يتكلم بنقطة معينة *
*وتطرح أنت نقطة بعيدة كل البعد عن الموضوع !!!! بل وتقول حلقات*

*وثاني حاجة من قال لك أننا قلنا أن أخناتون نبي ....... من قال هذا ؟؟؟؟*
*وعندما يقال علي أخناتون من رجال التاريح والحضارات*
*أنه أول من دعي للتوحيد لا يقصدوا طبعاً أنه نبي*

*وثالث حاجة لا تتكلم بأسلوبك هذا عن المصرين الفراعنة *
*7000 سنة وطوبة !!!!!*

*ورابع حاجة لما تعوز تتكلم عن محمدك ونبيك فأذهب الي منتدي أسلامي *
*أو أذهب لأشخاص يريدون أن يعرفوه *
*أو حل بسيط أذهب لقسم الحوار الأسلامي وهتعرف*

*عامة ربنا يكون معاك يا ..*
*واحد مسلم والحمد لله*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

*مشاركة بآيات *

*مز 46:5 *
*الله في وسطها فلن تتزعزع.يعينها الله عند اقبال الصبح*

*مز 46:1 *
*...... الله لنا ملجأ وقوة.عونا في الضيقات وجد شديدا.*

*مز 18:1 *
*.......احبك يا رب يا قوتي.*

*مز 3:7 *
*قم يا رب.خلّصني يا الهي.لانك ضربت كل اعدائي*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]* على الفك.هشمت اسنان الاشرار.*
[/FONT]


----------



## رئيس الأركان (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لاتفهموهم غلط!!
هم بس يستمتعوا بهذي الاشياء على ما اعتقد لاني لما احوس ا جيب العجايب : )


----------



## 1مسلم والحمدلله (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

بصو بقي انا اتكلم في اي حتة 
 علي المشرفين نقل الموضوع حسب مكانة وهو دة احترام العضو الجديد
دة لو مش خيفين تتكشفو علي حقيقتقم

 تحياتي


----------



## 1مسلم والحمدلله (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

وياريت تجوبو علي سؤالي 
لو حد  دبح اخوك او حد بتحبة بسكين هترسم السكين على ايدك

 ارجو الرد بدون تعصب

 تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

*الأركان , والحمدلله*

*عندما لا تجد رداً إذاً فهناك شيئاً جاداً مشغولين فيه *

*وهو أن هناك نفوس تقبل المسيح تاركةً العالم بكل ما فيه ورائها *

*نفوس قالت للمسيح ربي وإلهي .... هذة النفوس جديرة بأن نقف بجانبها*

*نطعمها نثبتها نقويها نشاركها فرحتها *

*هؤلاء في الدرجة الأولى من الأهمية ... ويأتي بعدهم الآخرون *

*هل تريدا أن تكونا في الدرجة الأولى من الأهمية ؟*


----------



## 1مسلم والحمدلله (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*



fredyyy قال:


> *الأركان , والحمدلله*
> 
> *عندما لا تجد رداً إذاً فهناك شيئاً جاداً مشغولين فيه *
> 
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

*والحمدلله *
*بصو بقي انا اتكلم في اي حتة علي المشرفين نقل الموضوع حسب مكانة وهو دة احترام العضو الجديد*
*دة لو مش خيفين تتكشفو علي حقيقتقم *

*لو مش متعود على النظام نعلمك وندرِّبك عل النظام *

*بما أنك لا تعرف معنى الاحترام *

*فلك ان تتعلمه من الأساتذة حتى لو كنت تلميذ فاشل *

*فالله اعطانا صبراً لنحتمل الكل وانت لست أولهم *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لم نتعود على إخفاء شئ ... وأنت لا تملك أي حقيقة *

*لكننا نمتلك الحق والحقيقة وأولها :*

*أنك تقف على رمل (ليس له ثبات) أما نحن فنقف على صخر (ثابت ولا يتزعزع)*


----------



## 1مسلم والحمدلله (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*



fredyyy قال:


> *والحمدلله *
> *بصو بقي انا اتكلم في اي حتة علي المشرفين نقل الموضوع حسب مكانة وهو دة احترام العضو الجديد*
> *دة لو مش خيفين تتكشفو علي حقيقتقم *
> 
> ...






بص يا نانوس رد علي سؤالي يمكن احترم كلمك اي حقيقة انتم عليها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
_*لو حد دبح اخوك او حد بتحبة بسكين هترسم السكين على ايدك*_​ياريت جواب وضح مش تقولي بتقبلو المسيح السيد المسيح بريء مما تصفون
رد يا نانوس


----------



## 1مسلم والحمدلله (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

_*بما أنك لا تعرف معنى الاحترام *_



 مين قال اني مش محترم 
اتقي الله الزي لا تعرفة علي حق
المنتدي بتعكم فية رعب وزعر مش عارف اعمل موضوع لية الرعب دة 
اي منتدي برفع افلام وموضيع من اول تسجيل 
ملقتش مكان اكلمكم فية غير هنا


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

*الحمد لله*
*.... واسف على الفظ بدر ماتبعتلى الكلام الخيالى دة ابعت الرد *

*هذا ليس كلام خيالي *

*لكنها طريقة للحديث لا تستطيع أن تصل الى مستواها *

*ملحوظة : (أجيب على ما أريد في الوقت الذي أراه مناسب)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لية بترسمو الصليب لوحد دبح اخوك او حد بتحبة بسكين هترسم السكين علي ايدك*

*(لوحد دبح اخوك او حد بتحبة بسكين )*

*هذا يُعطينا فكرة عن مستواك الإجتماعي ... فأنت من الممكن أن تفعل هذا *

*إذاً أنت مُجرم بالنيِّة*

*وهذا أحد فوائد منتدانا ... أن نُقيدك أمام شاشتنا فلا تؤذي الآخرين بسكينك *

*فمن خلال قراءتك في انحاء المنتدي *

*نعلمك أن تصنع طعاماً بسكينك ... بدلاً من ان تقتل بها*

*+++ أما الصليب فهو شعار الفخر والإنتصار بعد أن كان رمز المهانة العار +++*

*لقد إكتسب الصليب رمز العار ... كرامةً من المصلوب فأصبح رمز الإنتصار *

*فالمسيح بصلبه أعطى الصليب منزلة أخرى *

*

فى الصلـيب سُحـق الشيطان و انـهزم
في الصليب تصالح الإنسان مع الله
في الصـليب أخذ عدل الله مجـراه
في الصليب تمت مشورات الله
في الصليب قبل الله الانسان
في الصليب تحرر الانسان
بالصليب خلاص الانسان
هل فهمت لماذا الصليب قلادة فخر*


----------



## Twin (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ واحد مسلم*

*أنا ملاحظ بيني وبينك طبعاً*
*أنك لا تعرف شئ أسمه نظام بصراحة يعني*
*ولا تعرف شئ أسمه أحترام عقائد الغير *
*وشكلي هبدأ أشك في أحترامك للإنسانية ككل*

*بص يا حبيبي دة مش منتدي أفلام وأغاني وألعاب أطفال*
*ولا هو منتدي مرعب زي ما حضرتك بتقول*

*لو عايز تضيف موضوع حواري يخص المسيحية زي سؤالك دة *
*تفضل في عندنا قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *
*وفي قسم الشبهات الوهمية *
*وهما تحت بعض في المنتدي  ............ بتعرف تقرأ والا أجبلك الرابط !!!!!!*

*تفضل بكل أدب وأحترام وأسال هناك وهتلقي كتير يجوبك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## losivertheprince (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

سلام المسيح :
بس يا صديقي انا مش هاقولك غير حاجة واحده بس : انت ليه زعلان اننا بنطيع دينا وفي الانجيل بنقول 
 ( حاشا لي ان افتخر  الا بصليب ربي والهي يسوع المسيح ) وفي آيات تاني بتقول ان الصليب رمز للعبور للملكوت بدم المسيح .... ده كله مش عن عدم فهم بس احنا بنتكلم لغه تانيه انت مش هتفهمها لانها صعبه عليك شوية لازم تتدرب عليها ...... اقولك بص للسما بس للشمس وقول هل ياتري كل البشر اللي متمتعين بنورك وحمايتك دي ميستهلوش اي حاجة ولا حتي تعب ربنا اللي علي الصليب .... سوري انا هشرح ايه متأسف اني نسيت انك مش هتفهمني ..... لكن المقصود دي حاجة متزعلكش اننا نحط علامة الصليب علي ايدينا وعلي رقبتنا كمان ( زي الشهداء واسأل عمرو ابن العاص ) دي عقيدتنا واحنا حريين فيها والموضوع مكانش من الاول كده او علي الموضوع ده لكن انت بالتأكيد فهمت غلط فأرجع لبيتك واقرأ واطلب من رب الكون كله انه يرشد الناس وصدقني افتح قلبك واعلي لفوق واكيد هتفهم والا هتكون من اللي قال عليهم الحكيم ( آنيه معده للهلاك ) ​


----------



## losivertheprince (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

سلام المسيح :
متأسف يا أستاذ Twin اني رديت عليه بس اصل كلامه دايقني وبالطبيعه الصليب الناري اللي جواي شجعني علي الكلام متأسف مرة تانيه لاني جاوبت هنا .​


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

*والحمدلله *
*مين قال اني مش محترم *

*من كلامك تُحترم ... ومن كلامك تُهان *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اتقي الله الزي لا تعرفة علي حق*

*إذا قل لي ماذا تعرف عن الحق ؟*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*المنتدي بتعكم فية رعب وزعر مش عارف اعمل موضوع لية الرعب دة *

*لا لا لا .... فيه النور يفضح الظلمة *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اي منتدي برفع افلام وموضيع من اول تسجيل *

*لا ترفع مشاركات إلا المشاركات الضارة *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ملقتش مكان اكلمكم فية غير هنا *

*أهلاً وسهلاً مرحباً بك ... مع الإلتزام بالأسئلة الواضحة الهادفة*

*بدون مذح أو سخرية أو تطاول*


----------



## 1مسلم والحمدلله (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخ واحد مسلم*
> 
> *أنا ملاحظ بيني وبينك طبعاً*
> ...




 بص كلامك غير منتقي 
وانا مقتنعتش بية
عن الصليب
تاني حاجة يا حبيبي
مين ادالك سلطة المدرس لان اسمح لك بهذا لانك متعرفش تحترم ضيوفك
ومتقدرش تكون مدرس ليه لانك 
معرفتش ترد 
انا متكلمتش عن السكين زي منت وصفت الى مش عارف اية التخلف الي بترد بية 
انا بقول مثلا لو حد دبح اخوك ارجو اجابة مقنعة​


----------



## Twin (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ واحد مسلم*



1مسلم والحمدلله قال:


> بص كلامك غير منتقي
> وانا مقتنعتش بية
> عن الصليب
> تاني حاجة يا حبيبي
> ...


 
*لا إله الا المسيح*
*يا أبني أنا مالي هو أنا أتكلمت معاك في حاجة من ال أنت بتقولها !!!!!!!!!!*
*يا حبيبي ركز شوية مال مشاركتي دية*​


Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخ واحد مسلم*
> 
> *أنا ملاحظ بيني وبينك طبعاً*
> ...



*ب ال أنت بتقوله ؟؟؟؟*

*يا رب أرحمنا من هذه العقول*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

*الحمد لله *


*هل فهمت معنى إفتخارنا بالصليب *


:smi106::17_1_34[1]::sami73::smi102:


----------



## رئيس الأركان (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

**********************************************************
إذا كنم صادقين

ولا تلعبو و لاتخربطو ابي رد واضح بعد هذي المشاركة و إذا خربطتو و قلتو كذا ولا كذا .....و قلتو لأ و ليش 
هذا أكبر دليل على إنكم غير صادقين​
و السؤال: الإعجاز العلمي بالقران شنو إلي يثبت عكسه؟؟؟ او إلي يثبت خطأه​



وشي ثاني: عطوني دليل من كتابكم على شي صار!​#################
تم تحرير الرابط المخالف وتعديل اللون الاحمر
بواسطة استفانوس


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

*أركان*

*إذا كنت تُشكك فإذهب الى قسم الشبهات *


----------



## hanymonir (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

من فضلك عند الكتابة عن شى يخص المسيحية لا تسى لاحد المسيح قال احبو اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم احسنو الى مبغضيكم وصلو لاجل اللذين يسيئون اليكم 
فعند الحديث عن المسلمين او اى جنس اخر لا يجب استخدام الفاظ مسيئة حتى لا ياخذو انطباع سيى عن المسيحية 
ارجو الا تغضب من كلامى
ابن الطاعة تحل علية البركة
هانـــــــــــــــــــــــــى منير


----------



## الضائع (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

اريد ان افهم موضوع الجزية  الذي تتحدثون عنه
 فبحسب معلوماتي من بعض المؤلفات التي كتبها الرومان في عهد الفتوحات الاسلامية كما يسميها المسلمون  فان معضم شبه الجزيرة العربية كان يحتلها الرومان والفرس وكانت لديهم حاميات تأخذ مالا من السكان الأصليين حق حمايتهم 
 ثم اتى المسلمون فحررو البلدان وخيروا سكانها بين الاسلام او الجزية او الحرب ومن اختار الجزية يبقى على دينه ويصان عرضه وماله وكانت الجزيه في عهد المسلمين اقل بعشرة مما كان الروم اوالفرس يأخذونه 
 وهذا كلام من غير مسلم اي مسيحس في عهد الاسلام يشكر الاسلام 
 فماذا لوبقيتم تحت رحمة الفرس او الرومان   وكم كانت ستكون جزيتهم ياترى 
 ابعد ان كان لهم الفضل في نقصان الجزية يعايرون بها انه ضلم


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مع الأسف اخترق الجبناء منتدى طريق الحق*

ياجماعة مسحيينن ومسلمين 
احنا خلاص قلبنها حرب عالمية ثالثة احنا شعب واحد مصريين تعبتونى بطلوا تجريح وتشريح فى بعض
مش هينفع كده عايزين نبنى مش نهدم


----------

